# Party PC - Lautsprecher-Frage!!!



## mxsch (11. September 2006)

Hallo!!

Ich habe mir einen Partyraum eingerichtet, dort soll ein PC für bessere Musik-Stimmung sorgen.
Ich habe eine 5.1 Audigy 2 ZS und möchte mir folgende Boxen zulegen.http://www.teufel.de/de/Multimedia/s_133.cfm
Der Raum hat ca. 8x4m und ist 2,2m hoch. Reichen diese Boxen um anständig Lärm zu machen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2006)

mxsch am 11.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Reichen diese Boxen um anständig Lärm zu machen.




damit kannst du denn raum bei bedarf in schutt und asche legen 



Spoiler



(geringfügig übertrieben)


, würd` ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. September 2006)

mxsch am 11.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Partyraum eingerichtet, dort soll ein PC für bessere Musik-Stimmung sorgen.
> Ich habe eine 5.1 Audigy 2 ZS und möchte mir folgende Boxen zulegen.http://www.teufel.de/de/Multimedia/s_133.cfm
> Der Raum hat ca. 8x4m und ist 2,2m hoch. Reichen diese Boxen um anständig Lärm zu machen.



Reichen werden die schon!
Nur warum willst du eine 5.1 Anlage für Musik?
Kauf dir lieber ein 2.1 er System oder einen guten Verstärker + HiFi-Boxen.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2006)

Eol_Ruin am 11.09.2006 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Reichen werden die schon!
> Nur warum willst du eine 5.1 Anlage für Musik?
> Kauf dir lieber ein 2.1 er System oder einen guten Verstärker + HiFi-Boxen.


weil ne anständige HiFi-ausrüstung (verstärker, player, boxen) teurer ist?
aber du hast recht, 5.1 bringt's bei sound nicht allzu sehr. aber es verteilt immerhin den sound im ganzen raum.
sicher wäre ein Yamaha-verstärker mit Canton-boxen was besseres. aber das kostet. und je nach musikgeschmack spielt es keine riesige rolle.


----------



## danne47 (11. September 2006)

Bonkic am 11.09.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mxsch am 11.09.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist dieses LS überhaupt für dauerbelastung ausgelegt?  ich hab' hier im forum gelesen, dass sich der bass bei zu starker last abschaltet...


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2006)

danne47 am 11.09.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.09.2006 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das war glaube ich  beim nicht-magnum so. ich wurde jedenfalls schonmal korrigiert, als ich das anderswo eingeworfen habe.


----------



## cccccccccc (11. September 2006)

genau das wird passieren, der subwoofer wird ueberhitzen und abschalten. das set ist ein heimkinosystem und nur fuer kurzeitige bassimpulse konzipiert. btw, was fuer musik wird ueberhaupt gespielt?


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2006)

cccccccccc am 11.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das wird passieren, der subwoofer wird ueberhitzen und abschalten. das set ist ein heimkinosystem und nur fuer kurzeitige bassimpulse konzipiert. btw, was fuer musik wird ueberhaupt gespielt?



er redet von "lärm machen", also wird's wohl hip hop sein... 


@topic: wenn du gute 3-wege-stereoboxen + verstärker nimmst hast du auch mehr als genug lautstärke, und gute boxen haben selber mehr als genug bass. nur wäre as ein höhere investition, hört sich aber auch besser an. zu starker bass wäre für nen partykeller auch nicht zu empfehlen, denn party = spät, und bass wird von außen sehr viel deutlich wahrgenommen als andere frequenzen, d.h. du hättst ohnehin dauernd ärger mit den nachbarn bzw. müßtest den sub so eit runterregeln, dass du auch gleich den sub weglassen und boxen mit gneug eigenbass nehmen kannst.


----------



## mxsch (11. September 2006)

Herbboy am 11.09.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> cccccccccc am 11.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Nachbarn sind kein Problem, da es ein Haus ist um der Raum ein Kellerraum ist.
Ich bin deswegen auf diese Boxen gekommen, da sie relativ günstig für die gebotene Leistung sind. Und es herrscht nicht ständig Vollbetrieb.
Man soll sich schon unterhalten können, aber ich will auch bei Bedarf etwas lauter stellen können.
Bei meinem anderen PC hab ich ein 2.1 System von Creative und ne Audigy 2 ZS ebenfalls, und damit höre ich auch oft lange und laut Musik, ohne Probleme. Weil weiter oben erwähnt wurde, dass sie für Musik eher nicht geeignet wären.
Also ich finde das solte kein Problem sein.


----------



## HobbitMeister (11. September 2006)

Also vom CEM würde ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten! Nicht weil es schlecht ist oder keinen Lärm machen kann, sondern weil es idR nicht auf Dauer Lärm machen kann, es schaltet sich der Subwoofer ab. (Gerade bei 32m² stoßt das Ding sowieso an seine Grenzen, auch laut Teufel)

Zudem halte ich 5.1 nur für Musik für nicht gerade sinnvoll und in einem Partyraum sollte das System vielleicht doch auch rein physisch etwas mehr aushalten.
Für einen Partyraum brauchst du natürlich auch keine Hifi-Anlage mit Nad Verstärker und Canton LS, die dir audiophilen Musikgenuss beschert. 

Für deinen Zweck gibt es eine eigene Kategorie von Musikwiedergabeequipment. PA; das steht für Public Adress (oder einfacher: PArty ) . Sowas wird in Discos, Veranstaltungsräumen, von DJs, in Bierzelten, Partykellern etc. verwendet. 
Da geht es nicht um HiFi, (= hohe Wiedergabetreue) sondern um Spaß. Die Lautsprecher haben einen sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad, sprich: mehr Lautstärke/Watt und sind ganz auf Party abgestimmt (viel Bass, "aggressiver" Klang).  

Ob du da mit 150€ auskommst, weiß ich nicht, aber irgendein Verstärker auf Ebay um 50€ und zwei Boxen um je 75€ passen bestimmt. Und nicht die Watt zum Entscheidungskriterium machen. Bei 1 (in Worten: einem) Watt hast du eine Lautstärke von rund 90dBA (ab da ist's gehörschädigend) auf einen Meter Entfernung. Viel wichtiger ist hier die Größe der Lautsprecher und ihrer Tieftonchassis.   

mfg
Hobbit


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2006)

mxsch am 11.09.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Nachbarn sind kein Problem, da es ein Haus ist um der Raum ein Kellerraum ist.


 ähm... ja und? bass kann auch dann sich sehr gut nch außen absetzen. und wenn ihr dann mal ein kellerfenster offen habt erst recht.     ich geh öfter mal in clubs, die durchaus eher im kellerbereich luegen, und da hört man schon von weitem "ums ums ums", und wenn das dann sogar nur ein privater nicht schallisolierter keller ist... naja...  nur damit du dicht nciht wunderst  




> Ich bin deswegen auf diese Boxen gekommen, da sie relativ günstig für die gebotene Leistung sind.


 wie jetzte "leistung" ? hast du dich etwa nur an den watt orientiert? riesenfehler...  ab ner bestimmten leistung sind boxen immer laut genug, aber mehr watt heißt nicht unbedingt lautr und erst recht nicht besser.



> Bei meinem anderen PC hab ich ein 2.1 System von Creative und ne Audigy 2 ZS ebenfalls, und damit höre ich auch oft lange und laut Musik, ohne Probleme. Weil weiter oben erwähnt wurde, dass sie für Musik eher nicht geeignet wären.
> .


 wie teuer waren die boxen denn? wenn es bessere als 50€ creative sind, dann wirst du für 150€ rein klangliche bei 3 boxen mehr sicher nicht eine lohnenswerte klangverbesserung haben.


----------



## ananas45 (11. September 2006)

HanFred am 11.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ist dieses LS überhaupt für dauerbelastung ausgelegt?  ich hab' hier im forum gelesen, dass sich der bass bei zu starker last abschaltet...


das war glaube ich  beim nicht-magnum so[/quote]

das ist genau beim magnum

für wenig Geld würd ich dir Creative Gigaworks G500, lt. diverse Test (u.a. PCGH) locker besser als CEM oder Concept G 7.1, alternativ Logitech Z-5500 (lt. CHIP 105 dB) oder, wenn das Geld locker sitzt Creative GigaWorks S750 (106dB), das Nonplusultra


mfg
Ice


----------



## hailtotheking (11. September 2006)

also für 150 kann man schon ne feine Anlage zusammenstellen, sofern du auch bereit bist, was gebrauchtes zu kaufen und die Boxen selber zu bauen.

Boxen wäre ein paar Viecher geeignet   
die kompletten Teile dafür gibts hier
brauchst dann nur noch das Holz

am besten beim ersten Link des PDF ziehen, und mal anschaun.
und nomen est omen trifft auf die Lautsprecher voll zu, machen bei 35 Watt RMS 120 dB    
mit denen kann man aber auch normal gut Musik hören
ich schätze mal 100-120 € würde ein paar kosten

dann noch nen günstigen Verstärker bei Ebay, zB nen alten Yamaha oder Marantz.
Muss net viel Leistung haben, die Boxen haben nen Wirkungsgrad von schlappen 96 dB/W/m


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2006)

hailtotheking am 11.09.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> also für 150 kann man schon ne feine Anlage zusammenstellen, sofern du auch bereit bist, was gebrauchtes zu kaufen und die Boxen selber zu bauen.



Richtig!

Und wegen selberbauen.
Hab mit vor 15 Jahren mal zwei Boxen (3Wege Bassreflex mit nem 30er Tieftöner) unter Anleitung eines Profi-Elektronikers zusammengebaut.

Die haben jede Party Aus den Socken gehaut und trotzdem unglaublich fein geklungen.

Auch die Endstufe war ein Eigenbau - allerdings nicht von mir:
2x70W Sinus - reichen vollkommen.

Alles zusammen (Endstufe, Material für Boxen und Vorverstärker) hat mich DAMALS umgerechnet ca 250€ gekostet - Heut geht das billiger.


----------



## hailtotheking (12. September 2006)

wobei man bei Endstufen heute nicht mehr viel sparen kann, 5.1 Wahn sei dank.
gute Stereo-Amps bekommt man nämlich bei Ebay fast nachgeschmissen.

genauso wie ältere CD-Player, hab mir erst einen alten Phillips mit Schwenkarmlaufwerk für 14 inkl gekauft.
klingt auch net schlechter wie aktuelle, ist dafür um einiges besser verbaut.


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (28. September 2006)

HanFred am 11.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> danne47 am 11.09.2006 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das Problem gibt es beim Teufel Concept E Magnum ...ich habe es noch nicht gehabt, aber viele andere. Aber Teufel bietet eine neue verbesserte Version des CEM´s an...guckt mal auf der HP ^^...kost net viel mehr und hat mehr Power und das Problem mit dem Abschalten wurde behoben  ...ob es stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses System nicht besitze und mich so auf die Herstellerangaben verlassen muss. Aber Teufel ist meiner Meinung nach ehrlich ^^...also guckt ma auf der HP...der Aufpreis lohnt sich schon  ...

Greetz Sneaker


----------

